

Where do stereotypes of geeks come from? The situations they are put in. - akkartik
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9137708/Opinion_The_unspoken_truth_about_managing_geeks?taxonomyName=Management+and+Careers&taxonomyId=14

======
bootload
The dreaded _"IT"_ label. I counted 82 references to IT in this article.

